#ubuntu-us-co 2011-11-04
<FunnyLookinHat> ToyKeeper, You weren't at UDS, were you?  I saw you in the uds chat channels in a few sessions and thought I recognized the nick
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-10-30
<DeathAngel74> hi
<FunnyLookinHat> Howdy
#ubuntu-us-co 2012-11-03
<fulgrim> Greetings
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-10-28
<system76chick> Hey guys, can someone help me out on the wiki? I can't seem to get the photos from the party last night to post. It just shows a little broken page icon and I can't figure out what the problem is...
<hackfu> Hello
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-10-30
<hackfu> Hello
<hackfu> Good morning.
<FunnyLookinHat> Yo
<joey> hackfu the dragon
<hackfu> :D
<hackfu> How is it going joey & co?
<joey> well thanks, you?
#ubuntu-us-co 2013-11-03
<Kromaz> Good evening how you all doing?
#ubuntu-us-co 2014-10-27
<Rinchen> FunnyLookinHat: did you guys get a turnout yesterday? I ended up not feeling well in the afternoon and didn't make the haul down
<Rinchen> I was a bit bummed. I wanted to go down
<FunnyLookinHat> joey, couldn't make it myself because of another obligation
<FunnyLookinHat> But I think 5 or 6 total?
<joey> :-/
<FunnyLookinHat> 14.10 - not a huge release....  also I don't think Sunday nights are the best time for people
#ubuntu-us-co 2016-11-05
<EJnzrVfSXBCrI> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
